# Hotel query



## greeny (Apr 29, 2008)

I am hoping today to book a 7 day break in sharm el Sheikh from the UK for one.
I will book a double room in the hope that my husband who is working in Saudi Arabia will be able to join me for 3/4 days. Will the hotel allow him to join me in my room for his stay if we come to some financial agreement?

I have emailed two hotels directly but as yet had no reply.

thanks in advance.


----------



## greeny (Apr 29, 2008)

Ah well, booked it anyway. he's now only coming for 2 days so he can book a room of his own if needs be.


----------



## greeny (Apr 29, 2008)

I approached this all wrong, I failed to see how it must have seemed from their point of view.
they will allow him to stay with me providing I can supply a marriage certificate which I can, and an attested one at that!

I don't suppose I will be leaving the hotel much if at all after the recent bombing. last time I was in Egypt was during the Revolution so it won't be new to me and haven't been advised not to go. 
Besides, my diet is going really well so to cancel now would have disastrous results in packing the lard back on. I am well aware of the situation, taking it day by day but ultimately I aim to travel.


----------



## greeny (Apr 29, 2008)

it all went very well, one of the highlights was at the old market. usual comments, lovely jubbly, cheap as chips, asda price..........but the ultimate was 'come in and look at my rubbish!'

Only bad thing was having to witness the restaurant and bar staff being shouted and abused at for no real reason other than they can't have a vodka with breakfast etc........


----------

